# Couples hope of baby lies in ruins as IVF clinic destroys their embryos by



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

mistake.

It isn't the most accurate of titles because what actually happened was that the couple lost the opportunity to provide their son with a genetic sibling because he was produced with donor egg and these were the remaining embryos of that donor cycle.

It's unbelievable that when the clinic didn't receive the form they needed to extend storage they didn't follow-up their letter with a call/email. Contrast that with how fastidious they are when chasing payment. One of my clinics once thought I owed them storage fees and they tried every means under the sun to get hold of me!! Anyway, very sad situation for this couple, and since another incidence of destroying embryos by mistake is posted somewhere on this board, very worrying.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2581915/Couples-hope-baby-lies-ruins-IVF-clinic-destroys-embryos-mistake.html


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

This is so sad.

How casually these clinics treat the potential beginnings of a human life. The default position should be that frozen embryos are kept until definitive consent is received and double checked to destroy them.

It doesn't even seem to be an isolated mistake, there are numerous accounts of this happening and lessons are never learned. Nothing will bring these embryos back but I hope this couple are compensated so that they have the choice of further treatment should they wish.

B x


----------

